# Okaloosa County



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it possible to build and sink your own private artificial reefs in Okaloosa County? I've searched Google for all it's worth but I can not find an Okaloosa County LAARS Permit application. I found the Emerald Coast Reef Association and what you can and can't make a reef out of but no permit application like the one that Escambia County has. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

These are the people you need to go to

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs.html


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Sailor50 (2/10/2009)*These are the people you need to go to
> 
> http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs.html


I found that site through Google and as far as I can tell it's pretty useless other than to tell you what you can and can't use to build a reef. I guess I'll have to find a phone number and give them a call. It appears Escambia County is ahead in terms of being prepared for Private Artificial Reef deployment.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

pm sent. candy will help you. they are usally at the florida sportsman show 21,22 feb fort walton fair grounds emerald coast reef builders.


----------

